# Looking for Fuji Hardloy boat guides



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am looking for a few of these Hardloy boat guides to complete a set. They are discontinued and I can't find them at any of the rod building supply stores. Ideally, I could use 4 of them, size 16 and below, but will take whatever you have. Let me know if anyone has any laying around that they might want to get rid of. Thanks.


----------



## sanfly (Feb 25, 2015)

*guides*

ebay tcthtc83 
They can get them
I have got them from them before


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

